# How to trigger video in your haunt



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

With all the amazing haunt video options out there, I started thinking about not only looping these effects, but also triggering them on command. I decided to use a Brightsign HD-2000 to play and trigger the video. The nice thing about the Brightsign is that it can be triggered in a few different ways - serial or push button - so can be triggered by almost any prop controller.

Watch the video for details. Hope you enjoy!


----------

